# Zithromax and Flagyl



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi 
I've been prescribed by Dr Gorgy 500mg of Zithromax antibiotics once a day from Day 5 of Ovarian Stims for two weeks as a precaution against my previously diagnosed and treated hidden chylmidia infection. I've also been prescribed Flagyl 400mg x 3 times a day by my clinic to take for 5 days around EC. Can I take Zithromax and Flagyl on the same days?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes. There is no interaction listed in the data sheet.

Do let your clinic know though.


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. I've just emailed my clinic (in Prague) to tell them.


----------

